# Suche besonders gute Sturmhaube mit Atemlöchern



## schmolch (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

wenn ich morgens um 4:30 Uhr bei jedem Wetter meine 23km zur Arbeit radle ist es inzwischen doch etwas kühl geworden.

Die io Sturmhaube hat mir bisher sehr gute Dienste erwiesen und seit kurzem trage ich auch zusätzlich eine Gesichtsmaske, die Nase und Mund bedeckt und dort Luftlöcher hat.
Die Maske funktioniert zwar sehr gut, d.h. sie hält meine Zähne über dem Gefrierpunkt und die Luftlöcher versorgen mich auch bei größerer Anstrengung mit genügend Frischluft.
ABER die Maske ist etwas unbequem weil sie entweder im Nacken spannt wenn man den Kopf hochstreckt oder zu locker sitzt.

Deswegen hätte ich gerne eine Sturmhaube die Nase und Mund mit abdeckt, sie sollte dort aber Luftlöcher haben. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ich ohne Luftlöcher genügend Luft bekomme.
Die io Sturmhaube kann ich mir natürlich auch über den Mund ziehen und ich kann damit atmen, aber sobald es etwas anstrengender wird reicht mir die Luft nicht mehr.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Sturmhauben die im Mundbereich mehr Luft durchlassen wie meine io, aber wie soll ich das ohne direkten Vergleich in Erfahrung bringen?

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp, danke schonmal!

edit: oder ich mach mir einfach selbst ein paar Löcher rein? aber vielleicht reisst mir dann das Material ein.


----------



## Sardic (3. Dezember 2010)

Von Gore gibt es es eine gute mit Wind Stopper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pichl (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Gore Bikewear Sturmhaube Balaclava (Windstopper) und bin ganz zufrieden.

Gerade weil man wirklich nur den Sichtbereich offen hat.

Belüftung für Mund und Nase hat Sie auch.

Wenn man natürlich mit 180iger Puls rumfährt sind die Belüftungen doch etwas hinderlich...

Auch vom Sitz der Maske bin ich zufrieden aber das ist ja bei jedem Unterschiedlich.

Hatte vorher auch so eine die locker saß und das nervt. 


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## cyclo-dude (3. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
grad hab ich im globetrotter katalog so ein ding gesehen, von haglöfs.
kostet 35 und ist sicher nicht schlecht, ob sie natürlich besser sitz als die jetztige kannst du nur selber testen


----------



## nikesch (5. Dezember 2010)

ich hab mir die balaclava BF260 von icebreaker besorgt und bin super zufrieden kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Dezember 2010)

Pichl schrieb:


> ich habe die Gore Bikewear Sturmhaube Balaclava (Windstopper) und bin ganz zufrieden.



Also ich hab alle 3 Modelle von Gore (Balaclava, Haube, Facewarmer) und die sind alle recht gut, weil sie eben den Wind stoppen (  ). So bis -5°C geht das noch, darunter wirds aber ziemlich frisch im Gesicht. Ich zieh dann mein HAD-Tuch bis zur Nase rauf, aber dann gibts eher leichte bis mittelschwere Probleme beim angetrengten Atmen. Ohne Tuch vorm Mund reicht mir der Luftdurchsatz der Löcher aber durchaus aus... 


So schaut das dann bei mir aus:


----------



## schmolch (5. Dezember 2010)

danke fuer die tipps, ich hab mir jetzt auch die balaclava bestellt, die gibts schon fuer 23euro plus versand.
Das die Atemloecher hat sieht man auf den Produktfotos gar nicht.


----------



## Chicane (5. Dezember 2010)

Auf den meisten Fotos hat sie wirklich keine Löcher, hatte mir eine bei H&S bestellt und sie hatte Löcher


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Dezember 2010)

(Insider)


Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> ... So schaut das dann bei mir aus:...


 Da isser wieder - Manu from outer Space!!!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Dezember 2010)

Micha, das wird langsam zum Running Gag...


----------



## Veloce (6. Dezember 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Micha, das wird langsam zum Running Gag...


Du bist in guter Gesellschaft. Ich werde momentan mit Balaclava und Windstoppermütze auch öfters als Taucher bezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

von Löffler gibts dann noch die "Gore Windstopper" Gesichtsmaske. Die Aussparungen sind ähnlich wie die auf dem Foto von Onkel Manuel... Diese hat ein Material wie eine Softshell und ist etwas dicker als eine Sturmhaube oder die Balaclava ... hält absolut angenehm warm. Die Sturmmhaube hat bei mir ausgedient ....

Nachtrag: ist die hier.

Nachtrag2: um die Grade zu spezifizieren: Bei -10° ist einem (also mir) immer noch nicht kalt und angenehm warm selbst nach 1 oder 2 Stunden.

Grüße


----------



## raccoon78 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich häng mich mal hier ran 

Kann mir jemand mal einen Tipp geben, ob es einen Kälteschutz für´s Gesicht gibt, der nicht dafür sorgt dass man Gefahr läuft gegen einen Baum zu fahren?

Ich war am Wochenende das erste mal im Kalten biken und dachte mir, ich mach´s wie beim Laufen im Winter, Buff bis über die Nase ziehen und gut ist. Dummerweise habe ich die Rechnung ohne meine Bikebrille gemacht.
Nach 2 mal Atmen war meine Sicht gleich null . 
Das (den, der, die???) Buff nur halb über den Mund ziehen half einigermassen, hatte aber den Nebeneffekt kalte Nase und anschließend alles gerötet und brennender Schmerz um den Mund herum.

Kann mir jemand was empfehlen, dass die Brille nicht beschlagen lässt?
Hilft das Teil von Gore (durch die freiliegende Nase und die Belüftungsöffnungen) eventuell? Oder bleibt nur die Option Skibrille (was ich eigentlich nicht wirklich möchte).

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal hier ran



hallo, wieder einmal. 

Also das Teil mit Löchern sorgt dafür das weniger Luft beim Ausatmen an die Augen geführt wird, an sich kommt bei mir so gut wie keine oben an. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das es immer noch genug Luft ist um die Brille beschlagen zu lassen. Leider hatte ich seit dem ich das Teil habe nicht meine Brille dabei gehabt ...
Mit der normalen Sturmhaube ohne Löcher hatte ich allerdings keine Probleme mit der Brille ...


----------



## Sardic (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich benutze diese Gesichtsmaske und meine Brille beschlägt trozdem, du brauchst eine Anti-Fog-Brille. Weil egal was du zum wärem nimmst deine Brille beschlägt.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja das ist genau die gleiche die ich ja habe ... 
Dann war meine Vermutung ja richtig ... eventuell ist meine Brille ja so eine Anti-Fog Brille und der Grund warum sie nicht mit der normalen Sturmhaube beschlägt ...


----------



## Sardic (7. Dezember 2010)

Man kann es durch bestimmte Atmung verringern zb durch die Nase atmen oder die Luft nach unten blasen,alelrdings beschlägt sie trozdem.

Was hast du für ne Brille?

Ich fidne Maske gut und wie ist deine Meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Sardic schrieb:


> Ich fidne Maske gut und wie ist deine Meinung?



ich finde die auch super. Hatte es auch schon weiter oben erwähnt...


----------



## Sardic (7. Dezember 2010)

Sry überlesen  Rutsch sie dir auch beim fahren an den Ohren etwas runter?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Einmal ist mir das passiert aber ich mach das Klettband am Hinterkopf weiter oben fest und seit dem ists ok ...


----------



## Veloce (7. Dezember 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal hier ran
> 
> Kann mir jemand mal einen Tipp geben, ob es einen Kälteschutz für´s Gesicht gibt, der nicht dafür sorgt dass man Gefahr läuft gegen einen Baum zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte bis letzten Winter auch keine Lust auf Skibrille .
Bis mir ein Kollege seine mal testweise geliehen hat und ich festgestellt habe das sie nicht beschlägt  und ich auch damit kein Nasenlaufen mehr habe .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Dezember 2010)

warum läuft dann die Nase weniger ?!


----------



## Robby78 (8. Dezember 2010)

Weil die laufende Nase von der Mehrproduktion an Tränenflüssigkeit bei Zugluft/Gegenwind kommt, welche dann über die Nase abgeleitet wird.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2010)

Und ich dachte immer, das kommt von dem Kondenswasser, das sich bildet, wenn die kalte Luft an der warmen Nase vorbeiströmt...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Dezember 2010)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Weil die laufende Nase von der Mehrproduktion an Tränenflüssigkeit bei Zugluft/Gegenwind kommt, welche dann über die Nase abgeleitet wird.




klingt sogar logisch  Muss ich auch mal probieren, meine Nase läuft nämlich im Winter extrem!


----------



## Robby78 (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Verbindung nennt sich "Tränen-Nasenkanal". Wenn dieser verstopft ist (kommt vor), tränen einem permanent die Augen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Dezember 2010)

ja das kenne ich leider, mein Tränenkanal war nämlich dieses Frühjahr dicht und musste operiert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeschreck (12. Dezember 2010)

> Also ich hab alle 3 Modelle von Gore (Balaclava, Haube, Facewarmer) und die sind alle recht gut, weil sie eben den Wind stoppen (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Onkel Manuel,
welches der 3 Modelle trägst Du auf dem Foto? Bei mir ist im Moment der Kopf immer noch eine Schwachstelle,und Gore wäre da schon mein Favorit. Ich bin aber eher für eine komplette Sturmhaube,da ich ja doch den normalen Helm nutzen möchte. Später werde ich vielleicht auch auf einen Skihelm umsteigen,da ich das als eine gute Kombination halte. Es heißt ja immer,man soll einen kühlen Kopf bewahren,doch ich stehe nicht so auf ein vereistes Hirn.
Ich bin auch am überlegen,ob ich so eine Brille für die Winterzeit nutze. Das beschlagen meiner Bike-Brille nervt einfach. Meine Kids haben ja Ski-Brillen,die leihe ich mir einfach mal aus.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.
Schönen dritten Advent!!!

Gruß Holger


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Das ist die Facewarmer. Eine Balaclava unter nem Skihelm zu tragen ist reiner Selbstmord, da schwitzt man sich zu Tode...   

Unter -5°C brauchts dann aber was dickeres als die Windstopper, bei den -14°C letztens sind mir fast die Wangen abgefrohren, des war echt saukalt gewesen...


----------



## Bikeschreck (12. Dezember 2010)

Also dann doch besser die Variante Facewarmer und Skihelm nebst Skibrille für die kälteren Tage. Für über 0°C reicht mir die normale Laufmütze unter dem Radhelm und ein Vlieskragen nebst Radbrille,aber darunter wird`s eng.

Danke Dir erst mal.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Dezember 2010)

Du, der Facewarmer ist auch nur so ne dünne WS-Schicht, das meinte ich mit "unter -5°C zu kalt"... 

Oder anders gesagt: Alle drei Modelle von Gore sind so dünn und nur für den reinen Windschutz gedacht...


----------



## Chaser84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch die Gore, die is echt gut!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a16913/balaclava-ii-windstopper-soft-shell-maske.html


----------



## Bikeschreck (13. Dezember 2010)

> Ich hab auch die Gore, die is echt gut!



Ich habe sie seit heute auch,konnte aber noch keine Testfahrt machen.
Beim Probetragen in der Küche war sie super.


----------



## eraser2704 (6. Januar 2011)

Hey,

zu der Löffler-Maske auf der ersten Seite: ich kann auf dem Bild keinen Öffnungsmechanismus erkennen, aber es wurde von Klett berichtet. Geht der Klettverschluss über die komplette Höhe und ist die Maske damit ohne über den Kopf zu müssen anzuziehen?

thx


----------

